# sunshade retrofit



## andrewcbho (Feb 17, 2005)

is it possible to do a full sunshade retrofit? im talking about the side rear sunshades and the electric one at the back. 

Andrew


----------



## ketchup (Jan 14, 2005)

andrewcbho said:


> is it possible to do a full sunshade retrofit? im talking about the side rear sunshades and the electric one at the back.
> 
> Andrew


it'll cost you a pretty penny.

off of the top of my head your going to need new door panels, rear sunshade, rear sunshade acuator, rear panel for sunshade, console button.

why are you considering this mod ? if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## mattldm (Feb 7, 2004)

Wow, that sounds expensive!


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Tyrone did it and can probably give you an exact cost. Tyrone??


----------



## andrewcbho (Feb 17, 2005)

people in my family tend to hide away from the sun...always covering there faces with paper or wutever they can find in the car...dont know why, maybe a fear of skin cancer? :dunno: 

so i thought this would be a simple, easy retrofit but i guess its not...
Andrew


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

lol... sounds like my parents. sun cause wrinkles and old-people-spots. i am starting to avoid the sun too. i bought my 540 with sun shade but the rear driver side is busted so i have to get that replaced.


----------



## ketchup (Jan 14, 2005)

andrewcbho said:


> people in my family tend to hide away from the sun...always covering there faces with paper or wutever they can find in the car...dont know why, maybe a fear of skin cancer? :dunno:
> 
> so i thought this would be a simple, easy retrofit but i guess its not...
> Andrew


ahh I see..well with that being said, why don't you consider some nice tints ? doesn't have to be limo tints, they have the ones that'll just filter out the harmful UV rays. just make sure it's dark enough so the sun won't bother them and that it's light enough so that it wont attract attention from police.

The only reason I like the sun shades is because it doesn't make the car look intimidating, it retains that classy look. good for clients :thumbup:

I can't believe tyrone did it, now i'm curious of how much it costs. I'd say $1,500 - $2,000


----------



## ketchup (Jan 14, 2005)

chivas said:


> lol... sounds like my parents. sun cause wrinkles and old-people-spots. i am starting to avoid the sun too. i bought my 540 with sun shade but the rear driver side is busted so i have to get that replaced.


My uncle had a friend that used to toy with it in his car all the time, until he broke it :eeps: and i have friends that'll play with the rear passenger sunshades as soon as they get in the car :tsk:


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

ketchup said:


> My uncle had a friend that used to toy with it in his car all the time, until he broke it :eeps: and i have friends that'll play with the rear passenger sunshades as soon as they get in the car :tsk:


mine came broken on one side. kinda sucked it up since i got a great deal on the car and it's not a mission critical part.


----------



## andrewcbho (Feb 17, 2005)

http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=DT63&mospid=47587&prod=20001100&btnr=51_2381&hg=51&fg=60

are these all the parts needed, or would the door panel have to be replaced entirely?


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

andrewcbho said:


> http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=DT63&mospid=47587&prod=20001100&btnr=51_2381&hg=51&fg=60
> 
> are these all the parts needed, or would the door panel have to be replaced entirely?


make the list and look up BMW auto.. they sell OE parts at a great price.


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

andrewcbho said:


> people in my family tend to hide away from the sun...always covering there faces with paper or wutever they can find in the car...dont know why, maybe a fear of skin cancer? :dunno:
> 
> so i thought this would be a simple, easy retrofit but i guess its not...
> Andrew


if you want real protection, get the tints. i have the sunshades on my car, and i don't think that they really work that well in terms of keeping out the sun.


----------



## ketchup (Jan 14, 2005)

andrewcbho said:


> http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=DT63&mospid=47587&prod=20001100&btnr=51_2381&hg=51&fg=60
> 
> are these all the parts needed, or would the door panel have to be replaced entirely?


I'm Pretty sure you'll need new door panels aswell, it doesn't look like they'll just fit right onto your current ones. Double check with your local bmw parts dept.


----------

